# htaccess Alle User auf Wartungarbeiten und ich hab Vollzugriff



## TS-JC (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

also ich hatte so eine Datei schonmal und hab sie verbaselt.. nun versuche ich wie blöd es wieder hinzubekommen.

Ich möchte vollen Zugriff auf meine Seite. Alle anderen IPs sollen jedoch auf eine 503 Wartungsarbeiten rauf damit ich in Ruhe meine Seite testen kann.

Ich selbst hab Zugriff, das klappt schonmal
Aber die anderen bekommen ne Endlosschleife.


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^85\.177\.120\.163$ [NC]
RewriteRule !^503\.php$ 503.php [R=307]
```

thx4help


----------



## TS-JC (7. August 2009)

Habe leider noch keine Lösung

Eine Alternative aber immerhin

```
RewriteRule (.*) / [R=503]
```

Leitet auf die Server-503 Seite um.
Für den User blöd, aber immerhin für SuchMas korrekt.


----------

